#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Heat Exchanger Design Handbook 2nd -  Thulukkanam

## Azad

Heat Exchanger Design Handbook, Second Edition 


Author(s): 	Kuppan Thulukkanam
Publisher:  	CRC
Date: 		2013-05-20
ISBN10: 	       1439842124 	
ISBN13: 	       9781439842126




Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook 2nd -  Thulukkanam

----------


## ubaid_nedian

thanks alot

----------


## os12

Dear Azad,
Thaks a lot!

----------


## iancujianu6

Thanks a lot for your useful post!

----------


## GvdB

Thanks.

----------


## tungping_pan

Many thanks for very good book.

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## kafmaidi

Thank you very much

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## aspa

hey azad
thank you very much

----------


## aspa

hey azad
thank you very much

----------


## GAC2014

Dear's.
the link is dead, please reuploading 


thanks in advance.See More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook 2nd -  Thulukkanam

----------


## GAC2014

Dear's.
the link is dead, please reuploading 
thanks in advance.

----------


## mbc.engg

Please provide the new link as the link is not working....

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. here is new link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Raufkhan

Thanks Mr. Azad

----------


## racp12

Mr. mohamad3010.
Link is empty. Could you, please, reupload file?

----------


## mpegg

Azad, I think that you need to inform visitors that there is a cost involved. This is not a free download. Regards Mike

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mpegg

Thanks for the update. Download is fine.
Mike

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the sharing

----------


## racp12

Mr. *Han Ah kwang*,
Link is no longer valid. Could you, please, reupload file?

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jeevanray

Can't download..  Premium content

See More: Heat Exchanger Design Handbook 2nd -  Thulukkanam

----------


## ezzat

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## medmane

Great post!thank you

----------


## racp12

Mr. ezzat,
Thanks a lot

----------

